# Lost setting 600D



## Azzeria (Oct 7, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I have just recently sold my 600D, and purchased the Canon 5D mark iii.
It was my first time selling a camera, so I was foolish and forgot to go through the settings and write things down I might want to remember.

The difficult thing is that I cannot recall the exact name of the setting.. It was something like auto contrast, which was available in 3 different choices. Low, standard and strong I believe
This setting is not to be found among the normal menu settings. Also I am not speaking about image lightning optimizer or picture style.

Does anyone know what exactly this setting is called? I really miss it for my photos in the 5D, but as I cannot recall what it's called, it's also very difficult to find out if my 5D even have this setting.

Many thanks in advance!

Ida


----------



## pgriz (Oct 7, 2013)

Assuming you no longer have the 600D manual, you can download it from the Canon websites.  That will allow you to find what the feature was that you were using.  It also appears that you were shooting in JPEG mode, with the camera applying the various processing steps to the recorded image.  With the new 5D-III, you have much more capability (and many more features) than your old camera.  Perhaps the approach to take is to tell us what you're trying to do (type of pictures, shooting and lighting conditions, your general experience level), and the users of the 5D-III will suggest to you the best way to get what you want.


----------



## KmH (Oct 7, 2013)

Would it be HDR mode?


----------



## Steve_B_Welsh (Oct 16, 2013)

Are you talking about the Auto Lighting Optimizer setting?


----------



## DarkShadow (Oct 16, 2013)

Noise reduction maybe. My 60D Has  Off, Low, standard, strong.


----------



## KmH (Oct 16, 2013)

Steve_B_Welsh said:


> Are you talking about the Auto Lighting Optimizer setting?



No. They mentioned that in the OP;



Azzeria said:


> Also I am not speaking about image lightning optimizer or picture style.


----------



## Steve_B_Welsh (Oct 17, 2013)

KmH said:


> Steve_B_Welsh said:
> 
> 
> > Are you talking about the Auto Lighting Optimizer setting?
> ...



ooppss my bad :blushing:


----------

